# Next Release ?



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

It's November...can we expect anything this month or before Xmas?


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I sure hope that somethings coming soon.

Im throwing a little birthday party for my 14 year old son and three of his friends.I told him we would order in a case of cars from Autoworld and use them to introduce his buddys to the whole slot car hobby.

So we're waiting over here too!!!!

Mike


----------



## irvfrbsh (Oct 29, 2006)

They're saying December shipping on them now. November would be nice, but they seem to think midmonth, before Christmas.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Mike, maybe grab a couple F&F cars, and some Mopars for the party, and hopefully your order of the new ones can be used for Xmas presents.

Give them a little course on how to tweak them, too. They'll probably eat up the notion of knowing how to make them run faster.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Just keeping my fingers crossed.  rr


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

dlw said:


> Mike, maybe grab a couple F&F cars, and some Mopars for the party, and hopefully your order of the new ones can be used for Xmas presents.
> 
> Give them a little course on how to tweak them, too. They'll probably eat up the notion of knowing how to make them run faster.


Yeah,I'll probably end up doing just that.I have a ton of magnet car stuff here,but Ive fallen out of love with that stuff(for the moment at least).

I definetly plan on spending the night with them teaching them how to tweak the cars.And I want to get my son some resin bodies too,as I just hooked him up with an AWESOME airbrush setup,and he is an excellent model builder and painter for his age.

Still tho,Im keeping my fingers crossed for some new AW stuff.

Mike


----------



## thunderjetshotm (Oct 17, 2006)

Should check out slotsinc on ebay for some graet AW & JL deals


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Slots-n-stuff has pics of all these in their different colors on their site:

http://slots-n-stuff.com/page10.html

The email I got says December release...

I'm firing up my Christmas list! :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

The TJets look GOOD! Definitely getting that set...... :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

you actually have to get 2 sets to get all the colors... the clamshell box cars are different from the blisterpack cars...

and yes, I am VERY stoked about the Tjets!

--rick


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Manning said:


> The TJets look GOOD! Definitely getting that set...... :thumbsup:


ME TOO, but I'm not going to be breaking the wallet for the xtractions, being that I have most of the ones he's repainting. the chrome 55 is a keeper as is the purple daytona and the green camaro. better anyway, I could blow more money on the tjets.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

sethndaddy said:


> ME TOO, but I'm not going to be breaking the wallet for the xtractions, being that I have most of the ones he's repainting. the chrome 55 is a keeper as is the purple daytona and the green camaro. better anyway, I could blow more money on the tjets.


 That blue XT Charger is begging for some STPs and 43s, though.

Definitely going to get the Tjets except for the Avanti -- have no interest in those :thumbsup:

'doba


----------

